# Glock question



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all

This may be a silly question but i will ask anyway coz i cant find info on it anywhere. Are Glocks with olive drab frames the same as "normal" black Glocks on the market? Are there any differences between them besides the color difference?

Thanks a lot 

Matt


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No difference but the color.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I thought that I've seen some Glocks with a desert tan frame. 

Or was that Springfield Armory? :smt102


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Makes them cooler. I have seen Tan and Green. Really don't know the purpose.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gotta be able to color-coordinate your handgun and your AR, right? :mrgreen:

And I can confirm the OD (olive drab) green Glocks are the same as the original black Glocks of the same model. I recently obtained a rather "minty" condition used OD G17, and it handles and shoots just like the others. I saw no obvious internal differences, but I didn't use calipers to measure every part on both pistols, either.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's the really BIG difference:
OD = TactiCool
Black = Ho, hum.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, sure!

But where is Dark Earth/brown/tan/whatever on that spectrum?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a SA XD45 in dark earth.

It took me a while to warm up to it though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And we have a whole bunch of new primroses in dark earth, not to mention the daffodils and tulips, and, later, the irises.

Dark Earth = Mulch

Mulch = What happens to plastic guns, in 100 years.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Well, sure!
> 
> But where is Dark Earth/brown/tan/whatever on that spectrum?


Tacticool-er?


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Gotta be able to color-coordinate your handgun and your AR, right? :mrgreen:
> 
> And I can confirm the OD (olive drab) green Glocks are the same as the original black Glocks of the same model. I recently obtained a rather "minty" condition used OD G17, and it handles and shoots just like the others. I saw no obvious internal differences, but I didn't use calipers to measure every part on both pistols, either.


fantastic  so they are as reliable and durable and of the same good quality as a "standard" black glock we are all used to?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

MattJC said:


> fantastic  so they are as reliable and durable and of the same good quality as a "standard" black glock we are all used to?


Absolutely.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

fantastic


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, there is a reported difference. According to MarkCO over at the Brian Enos Pistol Forum the addition of carbon black to Glock's, 'Nylon 6' (Some people's, 'D6 polymer') frame improves its resistance to ultra-violet light disintegration - Other, 'Nylon 6' polymers which do not contain carbon black and are lighter in color do NOT stand up to ultra-violet light degradation as well. Here's what Mark posted on the late and great, 'Glock FAQ' website:



> What is the Glock frame made of?
> 
> The Glock frame is made out of a high-tech plastic polymer called, 'Nylon 6'. Exactly what that means, I don't know; but, our resident engineer, MarkCO, was kind enough to provide an explanation:
> 
> ...


(Mark is a manufacturing engineer who works with plastics for a living; so, he's in a very good position to know what he's talking about. In fact, over the years, I've learned a lot from him.)


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> Actually, there is a reported difference. According to MarkCO over at the Brian Enos Pistol Forum the addition of carbon black to Glock's, 'Nylon 6' (Some people's, 'D6 polymer') frame improves its resistance to ultra-violet light disintegration - Other, 'Nylon 6' polymers which do not contain carbon black and are lighter in color do NOT stand up to ultra-violet light degradation as well. Here's what Mark posted on the late and great, 'Glock FAQ' website:
> 
> (Mark is a manufacturing engineer who works with plastics for a living; so, he's in a very good position to know what he's talking about. In fact, over the years, I've learned a lot from him.)


I would say you and Mark have a point if the owner of an OD or FDE Glock pistol decided to leave the pistol on top of the dashboard in a vehicle sitting out in the Arizona desert for months. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it. Cheers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Glock Doctor said:


> ...'Nylon 6' polymers which do not contain carbon black and are lighter in color do NOT stand up to ultra-violet light degradation as well...


See: OD and Earth Brown Combat Tupperware soon become mulch, just as their colors predict. :mrgreen:


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Glock Doctor said:


> Actually, there is a reported difference. According to MarkCO over at the Brian Enos Pistol Forum the addition of carbon black to Glock's, 'Nylon 6' (Some people's, 'D6 polymer') frame improves its resistance to ultra-violet light disintegration - Other, 'Nylon 6' polymers which do not contain carbon black and are lighter in color do NOT stand up to ultra-violet light degradation as well. Here's what Mark posted on the late and great, 'Glock FAQ' website:
> 
> (Mark is a manufacturing engineer who works with plastics for a living; so, he's in a very good position to know what he's talking about. In fact, over the years, I've learned a lot from him.)


It doesn't much matter. There's very little sunlight under my shirt tail. And the black gun is just much cooler, anyway.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

*JOBS THAT WON'T WEAROUT YOUR GLOCK BY OVEREXPOSURE TO SUNLIGHT!*

1. Accountant.

2. Coal Miner.

3. Mushroom Farmer.

4. Nightclub Bouncer.

5. Accountant.

6. National Park Service Ranger (Carlsbad, NM).

7. Luray Caverns Tour Guide.

8. Night Watchman.

9. Accountant.

10. Port Authority, 'Sandhog'.

11. Astronomer.

12. Deep Sea Diver.

13. Spelunking Instructor.

14. Accountant.

15. Fiber Optic Line Repairman. (Manhattan)

16. Bartender.

17. Any hoplophobic government institution, or corporate entity. (Because they'll force you to leave your Glock at home!) :mrgreen:


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> *JOBS THAT WON'T WEAROUT YOUR GLOCK BY OVEREXPOSURE TO SUNLIGHT!*
> 
> 1. Accountant.
> 
> ...


Don't forget accountant.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

:smt023 Right! 

(We, all, know that people who, 'crunch numbers' for a living never get to see the light of day, anyway!) :smt002


----------

